# The teasing continues. Ford GT



## WHIZZER (Oct 25, 2005)

This coming January at Detroit will be the one year anniversary of the new Ford GT's reveal. What's in store for this year? Perhaps a production-spec version? After all, it's officially been deemed a 2017 model. Only 250 examples are expected to be produced per year at a price of at least $400,000. And not every Ford dealer will be entitled to sell them; a formula will be worked out likely to be based on dealers' past sales of Shelby Mustangs, Focus STs, and the upcoming Focus RS. But for now brighten your day with these new GT images just released by Ford.


----------



## alan hanson (May 21, 2008)

that looks stunning, just seems strange seing the car then a ford badge on the number plate


----------



## Kimo (Jun 7, 2013)

It does look amazing

But will it happen?


----------



## m4rkymark (Aug 17, 2014)

that looks lovely, wasn't a fan of the original but I like this.


----------



## Alan W (May 11, 2006)

Overtones of Muira in there from some angles along with the original GT40 as well! :thumb:

Alan W


----------



## 182_Blue (Oct 25, 2005)

Like that.


----------



## Demetrios72 (Jun 27, 2011)

Very nice motor :thumb:


----------



## DrH (Oct 25, 2015)

Wow that looks awesome


----------



## mayhem85 (May 8, 2012)

We had one in work recently, it's an awesome car with some very nice little touches to it. Looks even better in the flesh


----------



## TPursey (Sep 11, 2015)

Kimo said:


> It does look amazing
> 
> But will it happen?


Has happened....


----------



## Risdale (Nov 6, 2015)

If only my bank account would let it happen...


----------

